# Flying Wild Alaska



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Season 2 of Flying Wild Alaska premiers tonight. There's no name change like they did with Gold Rush, so existing SPs should catch it fine. If the guide data is right, they're starting with Episode 3. It's also weird that the start time is listed as 10:09pm.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

generaltso said:


> Season 2 of Flying Wild Alaska premiers tonight. There's no name change like they did with Gold Rush, so existing SPs should catch it fine. If the guide data is right, they're starting with Episode 3. It's also weird that the start time is listed as 10:09pm.


Right. It's still all in Alaska. Unlike Gold Rush. 

Didn't realize what TiVo picked up Friday night was episode 3. are we not gonna see 1 & 2 ??


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Didn't realize what TiVo picked up Friday night was episode 3. are we not gonna see 1 & 2 ??


Good question. Last week's episode was labeled number 3 and this week's is labeled episode 5.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> ...Didn't realize what TiVo picked up Friday night was episode 3. are we not gonna see 1 & 2 ??





generaltso said:


> Good question. Last week's episode was labeled number 3 and this week's is labeled episode 5.


I'm assuming we're seeing a Firefly play. The suits think the first two episodes are too mundane so we'll see them later.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Well...just as I was thinking that Jim Tweeto must have told Discovery that he and Ferno had a business to run, they just showed the *first* episode,


Spoiler



so we got to see the first attempt to deliver the vaccines to Little Diomede, even though we already saw the 2nd successful flight.

Like I really needed to hear another 5-6 times how it's 2 miles from Russian and the vaccines are critical.

At least we did see Jim fly a few missions.


Ya get the feeling they don't give too much a sh* about content, huh?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

> *The Twetos agreed to film the series to boost the career of their aspiring-actress daughter, 23-year-old Ariel, who is studying communications at Chapman University in California and hopes to one day host a show of her own.*
> 
> A former Unalakleet and East High School athlete, Ariel became a fan favorite in appearances on the ABC obstacle-course game show "Wipeout." (Look her up on YouTube.) A friend working on that show later traveled to Alaska and began pitching a series about Tweto's family to networks, she said.
> 
> ...


So Ariel has "never been kissed" because "all of the guys around are her cousins"...in LA too?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Her bit on Wipeout was a number of years back. She would have been 18 or 19 and it was probably on her first trip out of Alaska.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Do you think Mom and Dad actually live in Unalakleet? I imagine they are worth a few bucks. Can't picture them having a mansion in the middle of all those tiny houses. I always guessed they went elsewhere during the Winter.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Do you think Mom and Dad actually live in Unalakleet? I imagine they are worth a few bucks. Can't picture them having a mansion in the middle of all those tiny houses. I always guessed they went elsewhere during the Winter.


Sure. It's implied that their house is behind the airport somewhere. We've seen the kitchen table and such.

I would guess it's one of the more substantial houses - maybe bungalow-sized, but now that you mention it they've never shown the house from the outside.

Where else would they actually live? A big town like Fairbanks?

I'm still curious how Jim's title is COO. We were guessing that Ferno actually owns the business to make it native-owned but her title is station manager. Era may be owned by a tribe or native consortium.

The last episode makes it look like it can be used as the swan song of the series. There is word that Jim and others have had it with how the production makes the business look.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

netringer said:


> Sure. It's implied that their house is behind the airport somewhere. We've seen the kitchen table and such.
> 
> I would guess it's one of the more substantial houses - maybe bungalow-sized, but now that you mention it they've never shown the house from the outside.
> 
> ...


I hope that's not right, but I can see your point. From all I've read, the parents did this to help their daughter with her acting career. Maybe they are done. I don't think they come off looking bad at all though. I think it's amazing what they've been able to build out there. To me they are portrayed as heros. Not sure what the peeps around there would do without ERA.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

So this show is off for good? Darn... I loved this show. Ariel made me laugh and her innocence was refreshing...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Soapm said:


> So this show is off for good? Darn... I loved this show. Ariel made me laugh and her innocence was refreshing...


Has that been confirmed? If so, bummer, but I understand how they might make that call.


----------



## changk (Feb 20, 2002)

The Futon Critic says it's been renewed for a third season. The press release linked there from Discovery Networks says that the show is on their 2012-2013 schedule (although it says it's for the shows second season, not the third..? Weird.)


----------

